# Cenotaph Rededication: Truro NS



## rhli13 (25 Nov 2007)

A ceremony will take place at the Cenotaph in Truro NS at 1130L Mon 26 Nov 07. The names of those sons of Truro who lost their lives in Afghanistan have been placed with their brothers in arms stretching back over the last Century or so.
The names engraved are:
*WO Frank Mellish
Sgt Darcy Tedford
Cpl Chris Reid​A reception will take place at the Truro Legion afterwards.
Rest Easy *​


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

Ummm.... while Cpl. Kevin Megeney was from Stellarton, N.S., wasn't part of the NS Highlanders out of Truro?


----------



## TN2IC (27 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Ummm.... while Cpl. Kevin Megeney was from Stellarton, N.S., wasn't part of the NS Highlanders out of Truro?



Different company may be? I forget the lay out of 1NSH.


----------



## rhli13 (27 Nov 2007)

Though Kevin was a member of 1NSHighrs(N) and BHQ is located here in Truro, Cpl Megeney was a member of Authie Coy located in Pictou County.
The purpose of yesterdays ceremony was to honour those townsmen, regardless of Unit, who were killed in Afghanistan. In fact of the three names listed only Cpl Chris Reid served with the Highlanders ('89-'95) before component transfer to the regular force.
I'm not certain, but I don't believe there is a single monument within the BN's AoR that contains all of the names of this Units War Dead.

Siol Na Fear Fearail


----------



## UCModFloppy (21 Feb 2008)

I Moved from Truro just this past september, sadly missing this ceremony to honor my fellow townsmen. Truro has the most support for the CF I've seen all across Canada. I drove to Ft.McMurray from Truro and only at the Canadian War Museum did I see more than 1 yellow ribbon or  hear someone talking about the CF mission. Truro is very proud off all the soldiers, it always has been. I went to high school with Chris, I knew him through his cousin, and he was a great guy from a good family. His parents have such great pride in his work at home and abroad, and are a symbol to the strength of support all Canadians should have for the troops. All 3 are sorely missed, forever immortal in the stone of memorial.


----------

